#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-23
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<fabbione> logbot is up
<fabbione> logs will appear on the web in an hour or so
<bean-oh> anyone know anything about reconfiguring my serial (ttyS0) port on my thinkpad? Ubuntu didn't detect it correctly by default, so it doesn't work in minicom. 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-24
<BOBSONATOR> Hey guys, does anyone here use aircrack/kismet?
<tmh__> yep
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-25
<Leighaquarius> is there much support for Airport extreme on a mac in ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-26
<geeksatlarg1> Hi,
<geeksatlarg1> Anyone know of a channel that deals with setting up PCMCIA modems in Ubuntu? 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-27
<mrDaniel> I am not sure if this is a bug: under windows I can adjust the sound-volumen with Fn+left (turn down) and Fn+right (louder). Under ubuntu this shourtcuts work too (what's great), but the are 'linked' with the wrong volume-control (Headphones). do anyone know who set this 'link' to another volume-control (PCM) ???
<Nailor> Hi there, decided to join here, been working on Asus V6J testing
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> it is usually really quiet here
<Nailor> Well, let's hope more people comes here
<Nailor> Darn. The MoinMoin is throwing errors on my face as I'm trying to edit my profile page. 
<Nailor> In Ubuntu wiki... But it still made the changes. 
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> it went down yesterday
<Nailor> Oh
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<professor_> Does anyone know of an easier way to get broadcom cards to work
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-22
<lil-g-man> hello
<lil-g-man> hello
<flacom> anyone has the compaq compaq v3117 fully installed with ubuntu feisty?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-23
<irrsinn_de> someone here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-24
<wakkie> hello  this the right channel to ask about dell latitude d620 hardware problems?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-25
<Jesus> This is not a direct suport question, so I hope it is ok... I thinking of getting a Asus, are they commonly working with ubuntu? Anyone who knows?
<Simira> Jesus: check the LaptopTestingTeam wiki page
<quin> anybody keen on helping out with (what I'm sure is yet another) suspend/hibernaion issue? I have an HP nx8220 and have had this problem with both Edgy and Fiesty. Both just hang. So annoying, and I really can't find a fix. *sigh*
<quin> oops, sorry... not support
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-26
<juan> hi!
<juan> does anyone know if gutsy makes that battery life longer?
<juan> sorry about my poor english
<rweait> I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 with what appear to be power management problems.  Where should I look for previously reported bugs like this?  (Worked in 6.06, broken on 7.04)
<yrjan> rweait: there's a bug tracker hidden somewhere, what's the problem?
<takkaria> I don't seem to be able to find the laptop testing template
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-18
<paradyne> hi folks
<paradyne> anyone awake?
<paradyne> I can see that this isn't support, so I will prefix this with "I've been to the main channel, but there is not a soul there who has an idea of how to fix this issue"
<paradyne> Using a Dell Inspiron 700m, I'm noticing (through googling as well) that Laptops are not responding will to 8.04
<paradyne> there seems to be an issue around installing using SATA modules for an IDE chipset
<paradyne> help?
<paradyne> UnNaturalHigh: hello neighbour
<UnNaturalHigh> hi
<paradyne> Calgary, eh?
<paradyne> me too
<UnNaturalHigh> sweet, where abouts?
<paradyne> Marda Loop
<UnNaturalHigh> ahhh, right by mt royal
<paradyne> you?
<paradyne> you bet
<UnNaturalHigh> I live in Royal Oak
<paradyne> nice
<paradyne> are you in the know re: ubuntu on a laptop?
<UnNaturalHigh> yes I am
<paradyne> I've been through the main chan, but ended up giving more support than I was getting
<paradyne> mind if I ask you a brain scratcher?
<UnNaturalHigh> yea, #ubuntu is near useless for everything but installation and basic configuration
<UnNaturalHigh> sure
<paradyne> installed 8.04 today, ran for a little while, then my Dell Inspiron 710M froze
<paradyne> rebooted, ran a terminal with top to see if XORG was hanging, not the case
<UnNaturalHigh> okay
<UnNaturalHigh> dmesg?
<paradyne> nothing useful there yet
<UnNaturalHigh> anything strange in that?
<UnNaturalHigh> saying something froze is not really much information
<paradyne> rebooted to just the terminal, and ran dpkg --configure-a to finish the updates
<UnNaturalHigh> tail -f /var/log/messages <-- also useful
<paradyne> terminal starts spitting out "Exception Emask" errors
<UnNaturalHigh> this is a fresh install?
<paradyne> you bet
<UnNaturalHigh> 8.04.1?
<paradyne> actually, not sure
<UnNaturalHigh> dbl check
<paradyne> downloaded from the main ubuntu page on friday
<paradyne> kernel is 2.6.24-19
<UnNaturalHigh> hmmm....most likely is
<paradyne> so, did some googling around exception emask errors
<UnNaturalHigh> has your laptop frozen since the original occurrence?
<paradyne> many times
<paradyne> I'm booted off the live cd right now
<UnNaturalHigh> does it freeze from the live cd?
<paradyne> nope
<paradyne> beauty of running from a ramdisk
<paradyne> I would venture
<UnNaturalHigh> not at all
<UnNaturalHigh> essentially running from live cd and from the hard disk is that same
<UnNaturalHigh> *the
<UnNaturalHigh> have you done an integrity check of your ubuntu cd?
<paradyne> yup
<paradyne> everything is a-ok
<paradyne> so, I did an lspci, and had confirmed that this laptop is an IDE chipset
<paradyne> the exception emask errors are mentioning sata
<paradyne> so I'm wondering if the 8.04.1 install is forcing sata modules even though ide is the right one...
<paradyne> ?
<UnNaturalHigh> no, ubuntu just uses sata naming conventions for both sata/ide
<paradyne> ah
<paradyne> ok, well that takes care of that curiousity
<UnNaturalHigh> have you tried doing a complete reinstall to see if something strange maybe happened during install?
<paradyne> I did
<paradyne> same thing
<UnNaturalHigh> wow
<UnNaturalHigh> this is indeed strange
<paradyne> error only occurs when the hard drive is under "load"
<paradyne> eg: apt-get upgrade or running the update manager
<paradyne> I can feel the laptop starting to grind to a halt as my mouse movements get slow, my keyboard input sometimes doesn't take, and I cannot switch between windows
<UnNaturalHigh> god, I don't even really know what to say it sounds like you are having a lot of problems
<UnNaturalHigh> have you considered trying another distro
<UnNaturalHigh> such as Fedora
<UnNaturalHigh> ?
<paradyne> I've got my Woody disc here, but it's always such a chore to configure X myself...
<paradyne> so here's what I'm thinking: download 7.10 and be happy until 8.10 comes out
<paradyne> or
<paradyne> re-install xp
<UnNaturalHigh> you could try to chroot into your ubuntu system from the live cd
<UnNaturalHigh> then update it
<paradyne> you're going to have to talk me through that one...
<UnNaturalHigh> this is what you do
<UnNaturalHigh> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<paradyne> k
<UnNaturalHigh> I don't know your partition layout, you will have to tell me
<paradyne> '/dev/sda2 is the root partition
<paradyne> and it's mounted at /media/disk right now
<UnNaturalHigh> ie. /dev/sda1 /boot, /dev/sda2 swap,  /dev/sda3 /, /dev/sda4 /home, etc.
<UnNaturalHigh> I need to know all of the partitions
<UnNaturalHigh> you will then need to ensure all of them are initially unmounted
<paradyne> '/dev/sda1 is swap, /dev/sda2 is root, and that's it
<paradyne> unmounted sda2
<UnNaturalHigh> are you sure that is it?
<UnNaturalHigh> fdisk -l
<UnNaturalHigh> double check
<paradyne> positive
<paradyne> /dev/sda1               1         729     5855661   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<paradyne> /dev/sda2             730        9729    72292500   83  Linux
<UnNaturalHigh> for future reference and I would suggest you do it know, you should separate you /boot and /home paritions
<UnNaturalHigh> and this is the reason for it
<UnNaturalHigh> your should run your boot partition with ext2 and not have it mount unless needed (speed for the first and security for the second)
<UnNaturalHigh> and your /home partition should be separate as it usually gets written to much more often plus holds all your personal configuration files
<paradyne> hmm... never knew this
<UnNaturalHigh> let me double check how big my / partition is
<UnNaturalHigh> /boot (128mb), / (15GB), swap (50% of your ram in size), /home (whatever is left)
<UnNaturalHigh> checking...
<paradyne> fair enough
<paradyne> if/when I reformat, I will re-partition
<UnNaturalHigh> plus if you ever want to change distros or due a fresh install /home is separate and it shouldn't affect your preferences really afterwards
<paradyne> just goes to show how much of a creature of habit I am
<UnNaturalHigh> ?
<UnNaturalHigh> why is that?
<paradyne> been doing this since 2.2.14
<paradyne> in anycase...
<paradyne> you were mentioning chroot'ing
<UnNaturalHigh> well really you should have /opt /usr and /var also separate
<UnNaturalHigh> yes
<UnNaturalHigh> okay
<paradyne> or should I just do a fresh install?
<UnNaturalHigh> it is entirely up to you
<UnNaturalHigh> I don't really care
<paradyne> (though it was still cratering then, too)
<paradyne> k
<paradyne> keep 'er going then
<UnNaturalHigh> umount /dev/sda2
<UnNaturalHigh> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<UnNaturalHigh> mount --bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<UnNaturalHigh> oops
<UnNaturalHigh> sorry
<UnNaturalHigh> forget the last line
<UnNaturalHigh> mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<UnNaturalHigh> should be ubuntu :P
<paradyne> mount: mount point /mnt/ubuntu/proc does not exist
<UnNaturalHigh> did you mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> linux cannot work with out proc
<paradyne> /dev/sda2              69G  180M   65G   1% /mnt/ubuntu
<paradyne> yup, mounted to /mnt/ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> ls -al /mnt/ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> show me the output
<paradyne> cdrom, etc, lost+found, media, var
<paradyne> odd
<paradyne> no proc
<UnNaturalHigh> something is seriously wrong with your install
<paradyne> wee
<UnNaturalHigh> you are missing many important directories
<paradyne> yeah... where's bin?
<paradyne> bin's the life of the party
<UnNaturalHigh> or /usr for that matter
<UnNaturalHigh> or /live
<UnNaturalHigh> /lib
<paradyne> so... I think I'm going to attempt a re-install tomorrow
<paradyne> this is way too much like work for a sunday night
<UnNaturalHigh> you might wanna download a new cd, check it against the md5 sum
<paradyne> that's a smart idea
<UnNaturalHigh> burn it and then verify it with the burn utility
<UnNaturalHigh> I have a feeling your cd is messed up
<UnNaturalHigh> I have had that problem with other linux distros
<paradyne> weird
<UnNaturalHigh> or put ubuntu a usb key and install
<UnNaturalHigh> super fast to install from a usb key
<paradyne> net install?
<UnNaturalHigh> no
<paradyne> lean install, then/
<paradyne> ?
<paradyne> well... thanks for the help
<paradyne> gotta turn it in for the night
<UnNaturalHigh> actually just stick with a new live cd
<UnNaturalHigh> later
<paradyne> I'll likely be back tomorrow
<UnNaturalHigh> cool
<paradyne> nite, and thanks again
<UnNaturalHigh> I will check in
<UnNaturalHigh> np
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-20
<FordPrefect> So anyone recently buy a higher end 17" laptop which they run Ubuntu on which the 1. sound card, 2. external monitor with dual head 3 wifi, 4 lan card all work and the resolution is 1400x1050 or ideally better?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-21
<rukcus> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba L45-S7419, and I cannot detect my WiFi device.
<wishie> i know this is not a support channel, but where can i find information on how to edit /usr/share/hotkey-setup/hp.hk so that it works for my laptop ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-24
<tjipenk> can you help me
<esac> hey, who does most of the acpi work for ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-20
<guest1> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-23
<jessevdk> hi guys
#ubuntu-laptop 2016-08-24
<JHOSMAN> Hello Thaurwylth are  you here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2016-08-28
<polarbear> hello?
